# Is this forum the first forum you have been a member of?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

i was a member of plenty of other ones before this one.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep, first and last.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No, I've been a member of many forums for the past 10+ years or so.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Yep, first and only one.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

no but it's the only forum I'm this active.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No it's not the first. I started posting on forums in 2007, I've been on too many to remember since then.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I've been a regular member of Sailor Moon Forum a long time ago when I was younger and I've registered on a bunch of others like Hongfire but only to download games if they require a registration. This is the only one I really tend to post on, though I've never been much of an active user since that forum.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

This sure ain't my first rodeo.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

What's a forum?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

No I've been through a lot.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

No.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I've posted on a few gaming related forums in the past but never had more than 100+ posts.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

ya then i joined a lonely forum

which made me angry because it was so useless lol.

i'm so damn lonely still


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

I've joined others but this is the only forum where I've been a regular contributor for at least a year.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

No, the first forum I joined was a pixel art forum.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

zomgz said:


> What's a forum?


Something to do with the Romans.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I had over 32,000 posts on another forum that I joined in 2005, but it closed in 2011. This is the only other one I have posted this much on.

I usually join them, but feel like I shouldn't post because no one knows me but they know each other.


----------



## justasigh (Sep 30, 2015)

I participate in a few Behavioral Health forums and also a few techie forums.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

No. I have been too way too many forums, gaming, anime, health/training, computer, picture .. all kinds of forums. 

It's my first socialanxiety -support forum though.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

No, but definitely the one that I'm most active in.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No. I was first active on a forum when I was 13, lol. Then nothing (after stuff w/ the first forum fizzled out) till this site.


----------



## SoSicaLiu (Oct 9, 2015)

I remember way back (something like 2003) i used to be a regular at a place called gametalk lmao
I so wish i could see all my old posts and how lame i was 

This is my first time being part of a forum with SA tho


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

No, i was a member on 2 other forums before sas. I write on those extremly rarely now. I use one of them to write movie reviews, and the other to give opinions on peoples hideous baby name ideas, lol. I feel more anonymous here, which i like.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Nope this is my first one ever


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

felicshagrace said:


> Nope this is my first one ever


 We are honored to know this is the first forum you have ever graced.

(OK, that was dumb but I'm trying :grin2


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I think the first one I did was the ign forum back in 1997, to talk about FF7 and other psx games. I usually stick around for 6 months or so then bounce to another one.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

No, but this is one of the only forums I actually use now. In the past I've been on a couple of Michael Jackson fan forums. That's actually it I think.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I used to post on the IMDb forums a long time ago and I still visit filmmakers' forums as well. 95% of my usual forum activity is on here.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

No i used to run my own for a game but this one is the one i have been active on for the longest


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

No – this is just the latest forum I'm a member of.

The first forum I remember ever being a member of dates back to the late 90's. It was a very small forum dedicated to a now defunct, small pop music band. I remember spending most evenings on there when I finished school. One of my former friends was also a member. I don't remember what happened to it to be honest and how I left there. I presume it's now lost/closed down. 

In the early 2000's I didn't really have any specific forum I used to visit. I remember going on AOL's message boards and almost being addicted to them for three or four years. 

The next forum I joined is a forum I'm still a member of and have been since early 2006. It relates to my biggest hobby/interest and it's a forum that has slowly grown in size and evolved over the years. I'm not there as much as I used to be, but good to be part of an specific online community for almost ten years.

After this, I joined a forum similar to this one but features more on general complaining and moaning rather than genuine illnesses and complaints relating to them. I've been there since 2007. I'm one of it’s longest serving posters. I think there's only about 10 other members who have been there longer than me who still post there. 

I joined up to a motoring-related forum in around 2012. However, I was very much rejected from there almost from day one. After a few hundred posts, I threw in the towel and left. My posts can still be found deep in it's depths, but my account is closed. 

In 2013, I joined up to a games console forum but like the one above, I was only there short term. It started off quite well, before a few of the long-term regulars turned on me and I ended up quitting after I’d been there for a year. I requested my account to be closed but they were reluctant in doing so, asking me what the problem is. I actually gave them that reason in my e-mail to the relevant moderators. Needless to say, I didn't reply and haven’t been back since. I suspect my account remains open, but I haven't posed there for about 18 months. 

That then brings me up to joining up here at the end of 2014…

I think that's basically my complete history of forum posting to date! I don't think I've missed any out. :lol


----------



## sylis (Jul 21, 2015)

No i've joined plenty of forums


----------



## skyless (Sep 26, 2015)

This is my first forum and probably the only one for a while unless I find one I'm really interested in. I was pretty hesitant to join, but glad I did.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Some metal forum around 1996 would have been the first.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

No, however I normally lurk on forums instead of posting as I'm not generally confident enough to express myself.
I actually feel fairly comfortable on here.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Nah.

The first forum I joined was some kind of Disney forum. I was like 11 or 12 years old.
I only ever made one post in it. It got removed because it broke some bull**** rule and then I quit haha


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

viewing the poll results so far the majority are on more than one.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

No. I remember reddit was because I wanted to see all those pictures of the celebrities in the buck when they got hacked.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Not the first but probably the last.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes. I've thought about joining other forums before but couldn't bring myself to sign up for any of them until this one.


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

No but it's probably the most active one.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nope. Some came before. Others have come after.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

No.

First anxiety forum though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

hbk4894 said:


> Nope.


 I noticed.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

No. I think my first one might have been the MCR forum, which is gone now. I used to be a hardcore MCR fan. It's funny to think about it cause now I hate that emo ****.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

No. I was twelve when I joined a forum for the first time, and I'm too embarrassed to even admit what that forum was.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Been irritating people on forums for about 15 years now.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope, I even ran my own depression forum for a while. That was a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away. lol


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

First one was a fansite for some MMO, I created a couple of guides for it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I've been apart of another one since the late 1400s


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Yes. It was the time I started to explore the part of the internet called NOT social media.


----------



## modernwarrior (Apr 15, 2013)

Dont really remember probably Metal Archives or something like that.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Nope.
First was a gaming forum when I was 12, I was even a moderator... then I joined some art forums, more gaming forums, Gaia online, and then a torrent forum and then this one.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

No. I have joined many forums before and after this one.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

No, but I'm not on any other forum at the moment. This the most active one I've been on, by far. That's mainly what keeps me here these days, I think.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

No. I think the first forum I joined was INTP Central, at least 10 years ago. I guess it's gone now.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've joined other forums before this one. This is the only one that I regularly am on and post in.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I miss the old Yahoo answers. I got three accounts banned. Lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. I'm a member of several.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I used to be a member of other types of forums, but mostly they were informational relating to cars, video games or tech, so I never posted much. This was the first one I joined in a "social sense". I really never talked to strangers on the internet before joining SAS. It's had it's ups and downs but I am probably better for finding this place.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I have been on numerous forums in the past (and now). If you see anyone else with the username 'Ignopius' on the net, its likely me. I have used another name as well but I won't reveal.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

First forum in which I reached 500 posts.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

nah. i'd been through a number of forums before i joined this one. my activity on those forums never reached even a fraction of my activity here on sas.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't remember the name, but I've been a member of one all the way back in the mid 2000s, mostly 2004 and early 2005. (had absolutely nothing to do with anxiety or mental health) and got perma banned after about 800 posts. It was a general forum, but mostly tech/science stuff, though it also had a section for artsy people (the website and forum got taken down, so you can't even visit it)

In my short time there I got a lot of attention that was very polarized - people either loved me (some told me I'm their favorite forum member, and that I make the community a better place and that I'm awesome) and some hated my guts and have literally made entire THREADS urging the mods to kick me out just because they hated me so much and couldn't stand me. I was the type of user you either loved or hated, no in between.

So, b4 the perma ban, at just over 800 posts I had like 4000+ page visits. Lots of attention, some very positive, some very negative.

Got banned? Mostly flaming, personal attacks, spamming, talking about really disturbing and controversial things (even worse than the S&C section here) a bit of a the ol' trol-lo-lo...the usual stuff. 

I was in my late 20s back then, so I was even more of a goof than I am now lol :eyes

So yeah, other than that ancient forum, no, this is the first one I'm a member of.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I use go on asiantown.net


----------

